# Is chipping my dog extremely important?



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

is it a must? Right now my pup only has a tattoo identification..


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

No it's not a must but it's very helpful. Chips can be read by most readers which AC, vets, and shelters have on hand. It also carries all of your information on it, collars and tags can be lost but a chip will stay with the dog for it's life.

The only downsides to chips is always making sure your information is updated at all times. But that's usually just a quick email to the company which takes maybe 30 seconds, nothing big


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Really, you need to ask yourself _what the tattoo will does_ in the event the dog charges off and gets away? The tattoo is the breeder's indicator. The chip is the size of a grain of rice, costs the same as a steak dinner for two and is best given when the dog is already out, meaning during another procedure. Are you going to neuter Hunter? Is he going to be titled and/or a stud dog? For $40 the answer is yes, but there is no guarantee's. Someone who steals the dog, won't check for chips. We know you love him and you know the answers...:smirk:

:wub: Hunter "good boy." :wub:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would chip the dog...there is no 'tattoo registry' that will ensure your dog being returned to you like a chip can.
I have chips in all my dogs, and the one I do sport with has a tattoo for competition identification.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I chip, tattoo AND have so many dangling tags with id on each dog they sound like they are wearing bells as they run around.

If you ever lose your dog, the more types of ID the BETTER!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I chip, tattoo AND have so many dangling tags with id on each dog they sound like they are wearing bells as they run around.
> 
> If you ever lose your dog, the more types of ID the BETTER!


 I totally agree. You can't be too safe.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

The chip is indesputable ID, so I think it's very important.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I would say it is important because it holds all the information that would be on a tag, but you can't remove it. I was unsure with Titan at first, "do I really need it.. blah blah blah" But with it only being around $40 for the one I have, and it's a lifetime deal.. it seemed like the best idea, especially because Titan doesn't always have a collar on. 

I'm not sure what others are talking about with a procedure, but Titan's was just like a shot, he sat there and they injected it into his shoulder, massaged it for a minute and all was well. 

The hardest thing to remember is updating information.. I have read many many success stories with dogs being lost and/or stolen and taken to a local vet or shelter and finding out exactly who to contact. It is really a great idea. And nowadays with the way the world is going, I wouldn't put it past people to want to steal my dog or not return him if he happened to get loose.


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

sehrgutcsg said:


> Really, you need to ask yourself _what the tattoo will does_ in the event the dog charges off and gets away? The tattoo is the breeder's indicator. The chip is the size of a grain of rice, costs the same as a steak dinner for two and is best given when the dog is already out, meaning during another procedure. Are you going to neuter Hunter? Is he going to be titled and/or a stud dog? For $40 the answer is yes, but there is no guarantee's. Someone who steals the dog, won't check for chips. We know you love him and you know the answers...:smirk:
> 
> :wub: Hunter "good boy." :wub:


 
Aw, he's already neuterd.. but ill now be looking into getting a chip thank you


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Just an FYI- My now 7 year old came w/tattoo from his breeder in Germany at 3 months old. I can barely make out the numbers now between fur and fading.

If I had to start all over again I'd likely chip him.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

All my German dogs came with tattoos, and only one of was actually readable. So they were not terribly useful for identification. I had my dogs microchipped.


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

I definitely think the chip is important. I see so many people searching for lost dogs. Why not give yourself a better chance of being reunited with your dog, should he become lost?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

And I do want to point out.. it's a really simple process and isn't very painful for the dog..


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Traveler's Mom said:


> Just an FYI- My now 7 year old came w/tattoo from his breeder in Germany at 3 months old. I can barely make out the numbers now between fur and fading.
> 
> If I had to start all over again I'd likely chip him.


You can chip them at any age!


----------



## erintaylor1995 (Oct 5, 2013)

I just got my dog microchipped and it didn't even bother him. He just sat there, no whine or anything. He got away from us one day but came right back, but it freaked me out so I got him microchipped. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm another one who chips, tattoos, and put tags on my dogs (and most of my cats, too). As an FYI, a dog (or cat) does NOT need to be "out" to be chipped. I usually have them chipped and tattooed when I have them altered, but I've also just has them chipped when they got their shots. My dogs are tattooed on their inner thigh, by the way, not their ears. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

I am getting Abby chipped at an outreach this weekend...only 20$. It is being put on by a local rescue. I think it is very important....life happens.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Check your community there maybe something like that going on.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hunter4628 said:


> Aw, he's already neuterd.. but ill now be looking into getting a chip thank you



Your dog doesn't have to be under to get a chip. The worst part is the noise when they stick it in, its like a pop. My dog didn't even flinch, cry or even notice it.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

kr16 said:


> Your dog doesn't have to be under to get a chip. The worst part is the noise when they stick it in, its like a pop. My dog didn't even flinch, cry or even notice it.


Mine didn't either. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

A tattoo is really more to be able to tell your dog apart from others more than a "return to owner" thing. They're cool but its all historic rather than useful. Sure...if your dog runs away, and you go to the pound, and there are 7 other shepherds there, you'd be able to say that the one with the tattoo is yours...but if you show up to the pound to pick up your dog, I'd hope that you'd be able to tell which one is yours without a tattoo.

I wouldn't tell a breeder not to do it if they're into doing them, but I wouldn't go out and get one done (neither of my dogs have a tattoo). But I'd for sure microchip because that has contact information on it so if anything does happen, any vet or animal rescue/pound can find the owner.


----------

